# dove with jeffs rub?



## mr squatch (Feb 4, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried Jeff's rub, or a similar rub on dove breast?

I'm thinking about marinating in italian dressing, stuffing with a jap, wrapping in bacon, then using a little of jeff's rub and smoking them.  Thoughts?


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

Mr Squatch said:


> Has anyone ever tried Jeff's rub, or a similar rub on dove breast?
> 
> I'm thinking about marinating in italian dressing, stuffing with a jap, wrapping in bacon, then using a little of jeff's rub and smoking them.  Thoughts?


Jeff's rub is actually good on just about everything.   Dove breasts have a rather stronger taste than most game with the exception of goose breasts.  The rub shouldn't mask the taste of the dove too much.  Probably will add a bit of a sweeter taste to them.

I personally marinate them and smoke them with bacon.  Why don't you try them with and without the rub and decide which way you prefer,  

Good luck with your experiment,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2016)

You have a lot going on with the bacon, marinade, jalapeno, smoke and  dove breast. A complex rub may just overpower and muddle the flavor. Go simple and complimentary. Salt, pepper, onion and garlic (SPOG), with the marinade, is plenty. If you wish to use Jeff's more complex flavor profile, I would nix the mariade and go with a Brine like mine below. For Dove Beast 4-8 hours would be plenty then go with the jap and bacon wrap. Finish with the rub and you are good to go...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

Mr Squatch said:


> Has anyone ever tried Jeff's rub, or a similar rub on dove breast?
> 
> I'm thinking about marinating in italian dressing, stuffing with a jap, wrapping in bacon, then using a little of jeff's rub and smoking them.  Thoughts?


Squatch,

I have a favorite recipe for dove breasts as well.  If you care to try it just let me know and I will share it with you as well as the rest of the Forum.

John


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, I will likely try the brine instead of the Italian dressing.

John, please post your favorite dove recipe.  I am trying to find a way to cook them so my wife will eat them.  She likes them fried ok but I would prefer to do it a different way.

Any tips on venison?  I'm going to try something with one of the loins I have.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

Mr Squatch said:


> Thank you for the advice, I will likely try the brine instead of the Italian dressing.
> 
> John, please post your favorite dove recipe.  I am trying to find a way to cook them so my wife will eat them.  She likes them fried ok but I would prefer to do it a different way.
> 
> Any tips on venison?  I'm going to try something with one of the loins I have.


No Problem...Here it is:

1/2 cup Italian Salad Dressing of your choice

1 Lb fresh bacon

1 T paprika

1 t  ground sage

1/2 t garlic powder

      salt & pepper

T=Tablespoon...t=teaspoon

1.  Marinate birds in Italian dressing overnight

2  Pat dry, season with paprika, ground sage, garlic powder, and salt & pepper to taste

3.  Wrap each breast with a bacon slice

4.  Place the wrapped breasts on a medium-hot grill, bacon seam side down

5.  Cover the grill for 15 minutes

6.  Turn breasts and grill another 15 minutes

7.  Test the breasts with a fork, if they are not tender enough cook additional minutes

The paprika, sage, and garlic powder do the trick with dove breasts.  And of course the bacon!

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

Mr Squatch said:


> Thank you for the advice, I will likely try the brine instead of the Italian dressing.
> 
> John, please post your favorite dove recipe.  I am trying to find a way to cook them so my wife will eat them.  She likes them fried ok but I would prefer to do it a different way.
> 
> Any tips on venison?  I'm going to try something with one of the loins I have.


I have several venison recipes...Jerky, Stew, Corned Venison, Chili, and Roasts...What's your pleasure?

John


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks for the recipe!

I will be smoking the tenderloins either before or after I do the dove.  Probably bacon wrapped as well.  It will be a dove cook with a few extras.  Add some adult beverages and some washer throwing and it should be a fun Saturday.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance but what is "washer throwing"? 

John


----------



## nevrsummr (Feb 5, 2016)

On one trip to south Texas we were fortunate enough to receive hospitality from some young Mexican ranch hands. They made us their specialty, dove (palomas) it was unforgettable! They marinated overnight and then took 1 dove breast, one slice canned jalepeno, one slice green apple, another dove breast, wrapped in bacon, cooked over a mesquite fire. Simply amazing. I have attempted it myself but never quite nailed it.


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 5, 2016)

Washer throwing is like bean bag toss but with washers.

http://www.bombatwashers.com/Washer_Game_Basics_s/4.htm


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2016)

Mr Squatch said:


> Washer throwing is like bean bag toss but with washers.
> 
> http://www.bombatwashers.com/Washer_Game_Basics_s/4.htm


Oh,  Thanks!

Aim Straight,

John


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 8, 2016)

Everything turned out great! I brined the dove for a few hours, stuffed with jalapeño and wrapped in bacon then shook on some of Jeff's rub. Really moist and great flavor. 

Ill try to post pics.


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 8, 2016)

Doesnt look like they all posted.













20160206_183543.jpg



__ mr squatch
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## mr squatch (Feb 8, 2016)

The first one is the venison tenderloin that I used Jeff's rub on and then wrapped in bacon.  It turned out great as well.  I forgot to take pics of all the dove on the pit.


----------

